# Was ist Kunst?Kunst ist ...!



## storm51 (1. März 2010)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
diesmal hat dieser Forenbeitrag wenig mit einem Computer oder einem Spiel zutun.Obwohl man könnte vieles am Computer oder im Spiel als Kunst sehen.
Zurzeit arbeite ich an einem Kunstwerk,noch an einem Konzept , welches langsam Formen animmt.Ich habe vor Viele Menschen zu erreichen und deren Meinung zu ermitteln zu dem Thema ,,Was ist Kunst".Nach meiner fertigstellung werde ich Fotos vom fertigen Kunstwerk in diesen Beitrag hochladen.Man muss es sich ungefähr so vorstellen ,ein Großes Brett mit der Überschrift ,,Kunst ist ...!"
Darunter zuerst noch eine große weiße Fläche,welche sich mit ihrer Hilfe füllt.Sie posten ihre Meinung ich notiere sie für Sie auf dem Kunstwerk.
Sie sollten nur beachten *,dass ihre Kommentare nicht länger als 1-2 Worte sein sollten*.Es soll sich hier um *Stichwörter* handeln oder um *Adjektive*
Alles ist erlaubt negative und positive Meinungen
Natürlich werden* unangebrachte Kommentare (pornographische,beleidigende ...etc ) ignoriert*.Ich werde sehr warscheinlich auch 1-2 Tage an einem Wochenende auf der Domplatte in Köln sein,um dort noch weiter und viele Menschen zu erreichen,die sich auf meinem Kunstwerk verewigen dürfen.Näheres dazu werde ich noch bekanntgeben.

Ich bedanke mich im Vorraus und hoffe auf schöne und tolle Eigenschaften.Es darf auchn ruhig mehrmals eine Meinung fallen.Zudem sollten* hier keine Diskussion entstehen* auch wenn es ein Forum ist,um die Stichwörter leichter herauszufiltern
Grüße aus Köln von Storm51


----------



## Davatar (1. März 2010)

- unberechenbar
- unüberschaubar
- manchmal postapokalyptisch
- bizarr
- verwirrend 

Wenns mehr als nur 1-2 Worte hätten sein dürfen hätt ich geschrieben:
Kunst ist ... mit kleinen Worten Grosses zu erreichen.


----------



## Asayur (1. März 2010)

-Liebe zum Detail (mist... 3 Worte xD)
-einzigartig
-für alle
-von Herzen
-immer anders




und sonst noch: Kunst ist... den Betrachter zu fesseln.


----------



## Bloodletting (1. März 2010)

- Kunst ist ...


Sagt eigentlich schon alles.
(Dieser Beitrag ist positiv gemeint - Flames woanders hin)


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (1. März 2010)

Kunst ist...für den Moment
Kunst ist...für die Ewigkeit


----------



## shadow24 (1. März 2010)

Kunst ist der Spiegel unserer Seele
Kunst ist 
-ergreifend
-verwirrend
-schön
-hässlich
-grotesk
-real
-fantasievoll
und noch tausend andere Dinge
und vor allem ist Kunst Leben


----------



## Tikume (1. März 2010)

Wird nun jedes dämliche Forenspiel als Kunst deklariert?


----------



## Maladin (1. März 2010)

Ich habe diesen Thread in das Forenspiele Unterforum geschoben, da es sich nicht um eine Diskussion handelt.

/wink maladin


----------



## Noxiel (1. März 2010)

Kunst ist....




EXPLOSION!! (Insider inc!)


----------



## slurm (1. März 2010)

kunst ist alles


hier kannst du dich inspirieren lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /watch?v=ilDDNwySWTc (youtube)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ilDDNwySWTc


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. März 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Kunst ist....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jetzt stimmts


----------

